# المفعول  به



## amina36

مرحبا:
أين المفعول به في الجملة الموالية:
أثّرت كتبه في تكوين أحزاب سياسيّة.

شكرا!​


----------



## barkoosh

لا مفعول به في هذه الجملة. فالفعل "أثّر" لازم يتعدى بحرف الجر


----------



## amina36

barkoosh said:


> لا مفعول به في هذه الجملة. فالفعل "أثّر" لازم يتعدى بحرف الجر



شكرا ، فما هو اعراب "في تكوين أحزاب سياسية" إذن؟


----------



## barkoosh

قد يقول البعض إن جملة "في تكوين أحزاب سياسية" هي في محل نصب مفعول به، أو أن "في تكوين" هي مفعول به متعد بحرف الجر. لكن في الأمر تعقيد كبير، وليس هذا ما يتعلمه التلامذة في المدارس

أترك المجال للإخوة الأعضاء للتوسع في المسألة


----------



## amina36

أظن أن التركيب مفعول به، أريد فقط أن أتأكد من لك و أوافقك هذا ليس مثال واضح لاستخدام المفعول به و لكنه تعبير متداول. شكرا مرّة أخرى.


----------



## barkoosh

ثمة مناقشة مطولة حول ما يُعتبر تعدية بعض الأفعال لمفعولها بحرف الجر في هذه الصفحة


----------



## amina36

أشكرك على الافادة، صفحة رائعة


----------

